# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Продам неокуб - конструктор-антистресс

## DIMALSD

Продам NeoCube - игрушка-конструктор, состоящая из 216-ти небольших многополюсных очень намагниченых неодимовых магнитов (сплав неодима, железа и бора) в форме шара.Размер шариков 5 мм. Ознакомительное видео 





Неокуб позиционируется как средство снятия стресса, развития творческих способностей, пространственного мышления и мелкой моторики.
Конструктор допускает огромное множество конфигураций, начиная от классических геометрических форм (сфера, икосаэдр, додекаэдр) до безымянных несимметричных конструкций. 
Вналичии есть золотой цвет - 160 грн (4 слоя покрытия), черный -160 грн (4 слоя покрытия), серебро - 160 грн (4 слоя покрытия)

----------


## Юль_ка

сегодня купила такой, правда не у этого человека, классная штука, спасибо

----------


## Phoenix_0d

я бы хотела приобрести...как с вами можно связаться?

----------


## Phoenix_0d

почему такие дешевые ?

----------


## diver313

это норм цена, в магазинах накрутка вот и все

----------


## diver313

сам взять думаю

----------


## Snake2004

> это норм цена, в магазинах накрутка вот и все


 таки ты прав, здесь тоже парень себе имеет с продажи, но более разумно, вообще его цена еще ниже

----------


## Phoenix_0d

> таки ты прав, здесь тоже парень себе имеет с продажи, но более разумно, вообще его цена еще ниже


 насколько ниже?

----------


## Playlife

а если потерялись 2-3 шарика что делать?

----------


## Snake2004

> а если потерялись 2-3 шарика что делать?


 для этого в комплекте есть 4 запасные, но потерять еще нужно постараться))
хотя.... как в анекдоте:
Поймали инопланетяне японца, американца и русского дабы проверить уровень интеллекта, и посадили каждого отдельно в герметичную камеру дав по 2 литых титановых шара. Через 2 дня открыли камеру японца, тот жанглирует ими, американец в своей камере, подрасчитав что-то, поставил один на другой. Открыли камеру русского, тот смущенно улыбается, спрашивают у него где шары? А он: один потерял, другой - разбил

----------


## diver313

какая гарантия?

----------


## DIMALSD

> какая гарантия?


  гарантия на что?

----------


## DIMALSD

> это норм цена, в магазинах накрутка вот и все


 О-о, я на эти вопросы устал утвечать, ну отвечу уже для всех :smileflag: 
Вообщем так, брал я его у производителя (ну или у самого основного официального диллера точно не знаю кто он)
Я не платил пошлину (44 %) так как взял всего лишь 10 штук неокубов
У меня нет бухгалтера, я не плачу реализаторам, я не плачу за хостинг если бы у меня был интернет магазин и т.д. и т.п.
Отсюда вырисовывается адекватная цена

----------


## diver313

ну там вдруг что не так? хз что с ним может произойти)

----------


## DIMALSD

а что с ними может произойти? если в кипяток не кинешь чтоб они  размагнителись то ниче с ними не произойдет

----------


## Fiveton

горячая вода размагничивает магнит? oO

----------


## DIMALSD

> горячая вода размагничивает магнит? oO


 так точно

----------


## kopa415

еще есть? как с доставкой?

----------


## diver313

вот тож интересно! думаю взять, золлотой в наличии?

----------


## DIMALSD

доставку делаю только в приморском р-не

----------


## pymka

хочу серебрянный. если есть давайте договариваться. мне в приморском районе удобно.

----------


## Phoenix_0d

Взяла у этого парня неокубик,. на подарок парню,золотого цвета ))
очень прикольный )
так что если думаете брать не парьтесь на счет подставы ..
и +цена улыбает)

----------


## BYGAGABOG

срочно куплю позвоните мне 063 894 39 24 Юра

----------


## !Flame!

и я хочу 
можно мне в личку детали? где забрать?

----------


## Vintage Rose

Ой, и я, и я хочу... Если есть черненький, если нет - серебристый... Можно телефончик в личку? Приморский район очень подходит...

----------


## Гламурный пряник

есть еще в наличии?

----------


## werrt

куплю 7433138

----------


## bez

Что-то осталось?

----------


## YOUJIN

хочу два. готов забрать, цвет все равно какой, тел для связи есть ?

----------


## marsala

Дима! Огроменное спасибо !!!!!!!   :smileflag:

----------


## bez

Сегодня купил. Игрушка просто СУПЕР!!!!! Спасибо!!!!!

----------


## marsala

Не то слово....   :smileflag:   просто РЕЛАКС !    :smileflag:     Сестра игралась как ребёнок в диком восторге ))))
Дима! Ещё раз- спасибо!

----------


## Vintage Rose

Спасибо! Спасибо! Спасибо!  
Брала для подарка. Завтра уже подарю. Блин, уже жаба давит, самой такой же хочется!!! Уверена, что человечек от такого подарка будет в восторге!  :smileflag:

----------


## DIMALSD

рад что вам понравилась игрушка :smileflag:

----------


## !Flame!

ооо, я купила 2 у Димы, не могу оторваться)) у меня пол офиса ходит клянчит поиграться/посмотреть/потрогать)) Дима, спасибо!

----------


## Холодильщик

И я хочу))) черный или золотистый, что мне сделать)))

----------


## leva.

Возьму на подарок, заберу сегодня. 7947637, 0674854776.

----------


## |ufo|Scar

> И я хочу))) черный или золотистый, что мне сделать)))


  Все равно какой цвет,краска очень быстро стирается в течении дня смотря как часть пользоваться ,ещё после всего руки пачкает.

----------


## olegka17

> Все равно какой цвет,краска очень быстро стирается в течении дня смотря как часть пользоваться ,ещё после всего руки пачкает.


 Это значит что такой неокуб ОЧЕНЬ-ОЧЕНЬ плохая подделка! У оригинального неокуба краска не стирается вообще(у меня золотой и серебрянный по пол года ничего не стирается)

----------


## |ufo|Scar

> Это значит что такой неокуб ОЧЕНЬ-ОЧЕНЬ плохая подделка! У оригинального неокуба краска не стирается вообще(у меня золотой и серебрянный по пол года ничего не стирается)


 Раз так то это очень хорошо,сам задумываюсь взять поэтому смотрю цены очень отличаются!

----------


## DIMALSD

> Раз так то это очень хорошо,сам задумываюсь взять поэтому смотрю цены очень отличаются!


 посмотрите мой пост #13 там  написано почему отличаются цены 
(наверно нужно цену поднять чтоб меньше вопросов было  :smileflag:  )

----------


## |ufo|Scar

Я читал ваш пост,разница в цене очень отличается,по сравнению с инет магазинами!Я сам работаю в торговле и знаю как и откуда что берётся,у меня совсем другое направление товара,есть варианты с ценами,и могу тоже рассказать что да и почему,почему это столько -то стоит, а это столько.

----------


## DIMALSD

> Я читал ваш пост,разница в цене очень отличается,по сравнению с инет магазинами!Я сам работаю в торговле и знаю как и откуда что берётся,у меня совсем другое направление товара,есть варианты с ценами,и могу тоже рассказать что да и почему,почему это столько -то стоит, а это столько.


 Мне ли вам говорить от чего зависит цена? Впишу несколько факторов для примера: жадность, конкуренция, привычка жить на широкую ногу...

Вот уж и не думал что будут упрекать за якобы низкую цену
Считайте меня добродеятелем

----------


## Snake2004

я бы не сказал что за день-два стирается, за пару месяцев активного использования - это да, люди купившие так говорят. Поэтому и цена такая, где вы видели фирменный неокуб за 100грн? Если нет желания самому покупать, здесь их продают по 150

----------


## DIMALSD

ап

----------


## МОНА

Я бы тоже хотела приобрести для сына. Остался ли черный или серебряный?

----------


## DIMALSD

> Я бы тоже хотела приобрести для сына. Остался ли черный или серебряный?


 да, имеется

----------


## svetica

Есть еще серебристый? Как забрать?

----------


## Antonio26

Тоже хочу серебристый и тоже хочу забрать

----------


## DIMALSD

Неокубики есть, всем отписал в личку

----------


## pulipusa

возьму серебристый. но заберу скорее всего уже на новой неделе.

----------


## responsibility

Какая комплектация?

----------


## Piston2010

Кожаная коробка и 2 подушки безопасности :smileflag:

----------


## Все_логично

Куплю в ближайшее время, если с железной коробкой

----------


## Млежечка

как и когда можно приобрести? =)
как с Вами связаться?

----------


## РастОК

Да, тоже хочу серебристый. Как с вами связаться?

----------


## kosulya

Куплю серебристый или черный.
Как связаться?

----------


## DIMALSD

Извините за долгое отсутствие ( был оторван от цивилизации), неокубы есть, всем ответил в личку

----------


## Инферно

Добрый день. Тоже хочу приобрести. Как связаться?

----------


## o_nell

Добрый день. Тоже хочу приобрести серебряный. Как связаться? пишите в личку!

----------


## DIMALSD

> Какая комплектация?


 216 шариков, 4 запасных, металический бокс с паралонкой внутри.

Отвечаю для всех, |ufo|Scar у меня ничего не покупал, читайте внимательно его сообщения. Он лишь высказал свои опасения и предположения.

----------


## |ufo|Scar

Я покупал у другого человека,остался доволен.

----------


## DIMALSD

> Я покупал у другого человека,остался доволен.


  Рад за Вас
Мне просто в личку пишут непонятные сообщения, я и ответил

----------


## Redial

Есть ещё в продаже?

----------


## DIMALSD

> Есть ещё в продаже?

----------


## andrew

> 


 Хочу взять пару комплектов. Пишите контакты в личку.

----------


## pulipusa

спасибо за доставку)) завтра начну эксперименты с ним)

----------


## maj

Надо срочно на подарок,тел 097 305 18 10

----------


## YURA87

нужнен такой конструктор на подарок до 5 апреля, желательно серебристый. 0935782740

----------


## DIMALSD

неокубы есть в наличии, пишите телефоны в личные сообщения - не нарушайте правил форума

----------


## Пятёрка

Тоже хочется серебристый неокуб, как связаться, согласна подъехать сама забрать  т. 0679075136

----------


## oleg-trane

Есть ещё в наличии?

----------


## DIMALSD

> Есть ещё в наличии?


 Здравствуйте, кубики есть. Вынужден поднять цену так как у производителя она тоже возросла. Новая цена 180 грн

----------


## CBH82

> Продам NeoCube - игрушка-конструктор, состоящая из 216-ти небольших многополюсных очень намагниченых неодимовых магнитов (сплав неодима, железа и бора) в форме шара.Размер шариков 5 мм. Ознакомительное видео 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Неокуб позиционируется как средство снятия стресса, развития творческих способностей, пространственного мышления и мелкой моторики.
> Конструктор допускает огромное множество конфигураций, начиная от классических геометрических форм (сфера, икосаэдр, додекаэдр) до безымянных несимметричных конструкций. 
> Вналичии есть золотой цвет - 160 грн (4 слоя покрытия), черный -160 грн (4 слоя покрытия), серебро - 160 грн (4 слоя покрытия)


 какие размеры неокуб в форме куба

----------


## DIMALSD

6x6x6 шариков по 5 мм или  3 см

----------


## andrew

2 золотых на среду получится ?

----------


## DIMALSD

получится

----------


## DIMALSD

up

----------


## DIMALSD

ζσ

----------


## N.I.K

Скажите пожалуйста, у Вас еще есть в наличии неокуб? Хотелось бы приобрести

----------


## DIMALSD

> Скажите пожалуйста, у Вас еще есть в наличии неокуб? Хотелось бы приобрести

----------


## лапусичка

а есть еще?любой цвет

----------


## DIMALSD

> а есть еще?любой цвет


 есть, пишите контакты в личку

----------


## fooxx

> 6x6x6 шариков по 5 мм или  3 см


 так диаметр шариков 5мм или 3см?

----------


## DIMALSD

> так диаметр шариков 5мм или 3см?


 5  мм, в сложенном виде кубик имеет 3x3x3 см.

----------


## DIMALSD

up

----------


## asasin33

Вчера приобрел у Дмитрия данный кубик.
Очень доволен  покупкой  :smileflag: 
Спасибо ему большое. Берите и не сомневайтесь  :smileflag:

----------


## DIMALSD

> Вчера приобрел у Дмитрия данный кубик.
> Очень доволен  покупкой 
> Спасибо ему большое. Берите и не сомневайтесь


 Всегда пожалуйста, звоните если что

----------


## Ольга Андреевна

Огромное спасибо за кубик! Вся семья в восторге))) Теперь в доме так спокойно стало, сидят играются  :smileflag: ))

----------


## квазимода

доставка есть?

----------


## DIMALSD

Сейчас нет вобще никаких и скорее всего не будет, мировые цены на неодим подпрыгнули за последний месяц в 2 раза, что отразилось и на цене самих неокубов Тему пока не буду закрывать может что изменится

----------


## DIMALSD

кому не очень важен цвет, имеется кубик скомпонированный из шариков 3-х цветов. Шарики новые, остались от кубиков, которые я разобрал чтобы продать поштучно. Продам по старой цене

----------


## квазимода

если функциональность не отличается от оригинала и вопрос только в цвете, то мне подходит.
какой район или доставка есть?

----------


## DIMALSD

> если функциональность не отличается от оригинала и вопрос только в цвете, то мне подходит.
> какой район или доставка есть?


 функциональность  не отличается, встретится  можно где-то в центре или доставить если недалеко от приморского района

----------


## .ff

Оставте свой контакты в ЛС.
Тел/Скайп/Ася..
Если сегодня получу зарплату, хотел бы забрать 1, даже если разноцветный..

----------


## Благострой

Дима доброго вечера. Нужно 3-4 комплекта неокуб. Расцветки и цены в личку. 5-6 мм 
PS И тел для связи.

----------


## Alex-)

как там цена на мировом?

----------


## DIMALSD

> как там цена на мировом?


  Печальная

----------


## Alex-)

так шо теперь куб будет в 4 раза дороже?

----------


## DIMALSD

> так шо теперь куб будет в 4 раза дороже?


 Не уверен, что именно в четыре, потому что цена складывается не только от стоимости неодима, есть еще как минимум ферум и бор, технология и т.п.. Но то, что еще будут дорожать  это точно - Китай, как основной экспортер неодима (около 80% всех запасов) сократил экспорт этого металла

----------


## Irochka)

Здравствуйте,
есть ли у вас сейчас в наличии неокуб и сколько он будет стоить?

----------


## Irochka)

Здравствуйте,
есть ли у Вас сейчас в наличии неокуб и сколько он будет стоить?

----------


## Bigfoot13

Привет,
есть в наличии 2 черных куба???

----------


## Violetttka

Скажите, пожалуйста, есть ли сейчас в наличии, какая цена и цвет? Спасибо!

----------


## DIMALSD

сейчас есть в наличии оригинальный стальной кубик с намагниченностью #38 по цене 205 грн. Примерно через неделю должны приехать с хромовым, золотым, черным и серебристым покрытием, намагниченностью #38,#42 и 48, диаметрами 5мм, 7мм и 8 мм, правда в ограниченном количестве

----------


## Violetttka

Спасибо! А этот, кот. есть сейчас он светленький? Где Вы территориально находитесь, улицу, если не сложно :smileflag:

----------


## DIMALSD

субьективно светленький - цвета стали, нахожусь в р-не жд вокзала, но по городу кубики перемещаются (кроме отдаленных районов).

----------


## ЛавRушка

Дима, как можно приобрести этот чудо-куб? я могу сама подъехать

----------


## DIMALSD

> Дима, как можно приобрести этот чудо-куб? я могу сама подъехать


 киньте в меня вашим номером телефона  :smileflag:  в личные сообщения. Я вам перезвоню

----------


## Самолет Джи

> сейчас есть в наличии оригинальный стальной кубик с намагниченностью #38 по цене 205 грн. Примерно через неделю должны приехать с хромовым, золотым, черным и серебристым покрытием, намагниченностью #38,#42 и 48, диаметрами 5мм, 7мм и 8 мм, правда в ограниченном количестве


 а у оригинального кубика какого диаметра шарики ?

----------


## DIMALSD

> а у оригинального кубика какого диаметра шарики ?


  сейчас ассортимент немного расширился, чуть позже выложу всё в ветку

----------


## orwo

> сейчас есть в наличии оригинальный стальной кубик с намагниченностью #38 по цене 205 грн. Примерно через неделю должны приехать с хромовым, золотым, черным и серебристым покрытием, намагниченностью #38,#42 и 48, диаметрами 5мм, 7мм и 8 мм, правда в ограниченном количестве


  Уже есть? Какой ценник?

----------


## DIMALSD

> Уже есть? Какой ценник?


 Есть, кому интересно спрашивайте, всем отвечу в ЛС. Завтра уже залью всю инфу в ветку

----------


## DIMALSD

Неокубы снова в наличии    и  представленные уже в более широком ассортименте, нежели раньше.




 Выбирайте любой - все оригинальные, с правильными полюсами, надежным покрытием, без сколов и правильной формы и размерами, что не встретить в дешевых кубах, изготовленных кустарными технологиями.   

Гибкая комплектация.  Теперь каждый лично может укомплектовать, как ему хочется: металлический бокс или просто сумочка, 4 запасных шарика или 8, а может просто 216 магнитных шариков без ничего - все это Вы выбираете сами.




  *Мини-инструкция* 

 1. Что такое NeoCube и для чего он нужен?   
Ответ на данный вопрос находится на первой странице, к сожалению, у меня нет возможности ее редактировать, единственное, залью пару фоток для наглядности и видео, которое почему-то перестало работать:








 Вот еще, так сказать, для извращения фантазии:    ТЫц; ТЫц; ТЫц;   ЕЩё;   И ЕЩё;  и ЕЩё;  И наПОСЛЕдок.
 Каждая ссылка (кроме первых 3-х) - отдельный канал, на котором по 20-30 роликов: мануалы, демонстрации, презентации и т.п. Необходимое и достаточное количество. Ничего принципиально нового, не выложенного у них, пожалуй, не найти. Приятного просмотра.

 2. Как долго сохраняются магнитные свойства неокуба?   
Сплав из которого сделан неокуб (NeFeB) - уникальный материал, в технической спецификации к постоянным неодимовым магнитам указывается, что потеря магнитных свойств составляет всего лишь 1% на 50 лет. Единственное чего не терпит неодимовый магнит - высоких температур. Не стоит его нагревать выше 70 С, сюда же наверное, можно отнести и длительное воздействие прямых солнечных лучей летом.

 3. Не облезет ли краска в течении недели/месяца...?   
Во-первых краска на качественном неокубе отсутствует. Верхний слой в оригинальных неокубах выполнен в виде тонкого слоя атомарного металла, нанесенным методом гальванопластики. Если следовать простым рекомендациям, то неокуб прослужит очень и очень долго:
1. Не следует сжимать и мять в руках неокуб как пластилин, ни одно покрытие не выдержит таких напряжений извне.
2. Если замечаете налипший мусор на полюсах шариков, нужно немедленно его удалить (достаточно помыть под теплой водой с мылом, но не горячей!).
3. Если уронили неокуб на пол, то также необходимо повторить п.2. Большинство минералов, составляющие пыль имеют включения железа в своей атомарной решетке и несомненно притягиваются к полюсам, а также являются абразивными (схожими с наждачной бумагой) по отношению к наружному покрытию.
 При соблюдении этих рекомендаций наружный слой будет нестираем годами.	

 4. Рекомендации для приобретения   
Особых рекомендаций как бы нет. Единственное в чем можно разогнаться, так это в выборе цвета, намагниченности,  количества и размера шариков, а также комплекта. 
Начну по порядку:

В выборе цвета есть некоторые нюансы. После долгого и нудного общения с представителем от производителя удалось прийти к таким заключениям: наиболее механически и химически стойким  материалом покрытия является хром, именно поэтому из него делают кубики повышенной намагниченности, этот вид напыления проявил самую большую стойкость на полюсах магнита – места наибольшего напряжения. Если уж совсем обобщить его слова, то можно построить такой ранжированный ряд по стойкости Хром > Никель ≥ Серебро ≈ Черный ≈ Золото.

Номер намагниченности... Здесь все просто, чем он выше, тем больше магнитная энергия. Фигуры из №48 собираются легче, чем из №42, а из последнего лучше, чем из №38. В рекламных  и демонстрационных видеороликах в основном используют кубики большой намагниченности (№48 и №42). Впрочем, все приходит с опытом и долгими тренировками, большинство композиций можно собрать даже из №35 уделив немного больше времени. 

Количество и размер шариков каждый выбирает по своему предпочтению. Про себя могу сказать, что самым удобным для меня есть неокуб из 5мм шариков. В этом вопросе все зависит от юзера, размеров его рук и пальцев... Неокубы с большими диаметрами шаров ( 7 мм и 8 мм) оказались неудобными в плане пользования - вес комплекта из 216 для 8мм шариков = 480 г. Следовательно рациональней было бы его разбить на более маленькие порции, что я и сделал, разбив его по 64 шара, а также пропорционально разделив стоимость между ними.

Комплектация… Неокуб покупают для разных целей – кто-то для подарка, кто-то для личного использования. Для первых важна комплектация – презентабельный вид и т.п. Вторые же, как правило «одержимые» игрушкой  :smileflag: , для построения и моделирования сложных геометрических фигур приобретают несколько неокубов, и их вовсе не интересует балласт в виде коробочек и сумочек, который впоследствии пылится где-нибудь на полке. Чтобы желающие имели возможность сэкономить на покупке, я разделил эти ценообразующие  составляющие на отдельные.

 5. Техника безопасности   

Неокуб нельзя давать детям до 5-ти лет, особенно тянущим все в рот. (Есть вероятность, что проглоченные ребёнком шарики примагнитятся друг к другу в кишечнике и заблокируют его работу).
Не приближайте неокуб к электронным устройствам и магнитным карточкам – неокуб может повредить их.

----------


## Alena7777

ДОБРОГО ВРЕМЕНИ СУТОК ДИМА, МНЕ НУЖЕН ТАКОЙ КУБИК,НО Я НЕ В КУРСЕ ПРАВИЛ В ПЕРЕПИСКИ В ФОРУМЕ,ПОЖАЛУЙСТА НАБЕРИТЕ МЕНЯ-0661486291 САША

----------


## Alena7777

ХОЧУ ЖЕНЕ К НОВОМУ ГОДУ ПОДАРИТЬ,sanks for advance

----------


## tatana

Спасибо за неокуб!! Ребенок уже три дня от него не отрывается) Компьютер отошел в сторону)

----------


## Karpuha

Номер телефона в личку киньте. У меня уже 1 набор есть хочу еще один прикупить, чтоб поприкольнее фигурки получались

----------


## vikylena22

привет,срочно нужен до Нг неокуб,кинь телефон чтобы связаться

----------


## Noimage

Большое спасибо за куб! Подарил сыну на НГ. Море восторга!

----------


## bossss

куплю 2 куба,кинте номер

----------


## Маришка_11

нужен на сегодня срочно!!!!!! 097 906 78 86 марина!!!!

----------


## Маришка_11

скажи плз, а как для новичка это нормальная магнитность? а то я взяла максимальную, а ща почитала, пишут для профи  :smileflag:  или для новичка лучше меньшую магнитность? может я бы подъехала поменяла пока не подарила, или без разницы? только честно!!!

----------


## useMo

киньте номер в личку,интересует 2 куба

----------


## DIMALSD

:smileflag:

----------


## Oboronitel

Куб получил, спасибо. До сих пор сижу с ним, не могу отлипнуть))
p.s. качество хорошее.

----------


## design_od

добрый день.  напишите, как можно купить. в каком районе города. напишите свой номер тел. для связи, или позвоните мне 
048 7958572, 098 2106007 Алексей
хочу вариант в серебре.

----------


## amoralex

никель-5мл №38-6х6х6=216    сумка = 185 грн
0637900695 Саша

----------


## pulipusa

ребёнок потерял  6 шариков и запасные.  подскажите вы продаёте дополнительные? или только полностью куб надо брать? (покупали у вас

----------


## pulipusa

шарики нашлись. но вопрос актуальный. на будущее.

----------


## DIMALSD

> ребёнок потерял  6 шариков и запасные.  подскажите вы продаёте дополнительные? или только полностью куб надо брать? (покупали у вас


  да, если потеряете обращайтесь

----------


## Outrageous

Нужен на завтра до часов 4. 5мм никель. Как с вами связаться, или вот номер, звоните в любое время. Заранее спасибо. 0938946601

----------


## tb-303

Приветствую, как у Вас купить ЭТО, У Вас забита личка.
Наберите меня 0934937676  7018056

----------


## Oboronitel

Если у кого есть не нужный металлический бокс для неокуба - напишите пожалуйста, куплю срочно.

----------


## Sadanos

хочу купить один неокуб 0984040778

----------


## killing_zoe

Здравствуйте, хочу заказать Неокуб 5мм "Никель"  2 шт. 
(067) 485-01-26 Алекс.

----------


## Валекса

ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ, можно заказать один неокуб, черный (067)297 16 10 Александра, заранее спасибо

----------


## MissKly

скажите,а сколько ждать или они в наличии?

----------


## DIMALSD

> скажите,а сколько ждать или они в наличии?


  в наличии

----------


## Bewza

Как можно купить?

----------


## katuha1993

Хочу купить куб(сегодня, завтра, срочно) 093 89 52 488

----------


## murrder

Здравствуйте, еще в наличии есть?

----------


## DIMALSD

> Здравствуйте, еще в наличии есть?


 неокубы есть в наличии :smileflag:

----------


## bina

Возьму один серебряный. Где забрать можно?

----------


## SUNechka

Подскажите пожалуйста как можно забрать серебристый? Спасибо! Желательно в личку)

----------


## DIMALSD

> Подскажите пожалуйста как можно забрать серебристый? Спасибо! Желательно в личку)


 
ответил в личные сообщения

----------


## Г_Л_Е_Б

Хочу купить куб ХРОМ №42 + коробка. Где и когда можно забрать?
Позвоните мне 093-3132029

----------


## Ckoval

здраствуйте скажите пожалуйста сколько стоит 6мм 6х6х6 серебристый неокуб и можно ли отправить в регионы наложным платежем

----------


## DIMALSD

> здраствуйте скажите пожалуйста сколько стоит 6мм 6х6х6 серебристый неокуб и можно ли отправить в регионы наложным платежем


 Здравствуйте, актуальные цены и ассортимент на данный момент указаны  по ссылке *ЗДЕСЬ*
Доставка в регионы есть, но за ваш счет

----------


## DIMALSD

ап

----------


## DIMALSD

:smileflag:

----------


## gavrosh

Срочно куплю серебристый неокуб 5мм №38, 6*6*6=216, 30*30*30, 200грн

----------


## валерия777

Здравствуйте хочу приобрести неокуб 5 мл серебро за 200 гр +коробочку +10 шариков запасных=230 гр?

----------


## валерия777

или где можно будет забрать?и еще вопрос ,такой 6 мл есть?

----------


## DIMALSD

временно нет никаких кубиков, кроме Хром 48, новый завоз будет, приблизительно, через 5 дней.

----------


## TomasJ

Хочу взять
есть в наличии?

----------


## DIMALSD

> Хочу взять
> есть в наличии?


 имеются в наличии

----------


## TomasJ

Где можно забрать?

----------


## Shu_rik

день добрый !
как купить ?

----------


## DIMALSD

ап

----------


## Yami-Yam

А что можно сделать из одного кубика? Может есть фото или видео?  Просто он кажется довольно маленьким и как я понимаю, все эти затейливые вещи делают из 2х и более кубиков. Или я ошибаюсь? Заранее спасибо за ответ

----------


## DIMALSD

> А что можно сделать из одного кубика? Может есть фото или видео?  Просто он кажется довольно маленьким и как я понимаю, все эти затейливые вещи делают из 2х и более кубиков. Или я ошибаюсь? Заранее спасибо за ответ


 Вот как варианты:














да, Вы правы из одного кубика мало что можно сделать. В таком случае его используют как четки, или как что-то, что можно перебирать в руках не отвлекаясь от основных дел. Подростки делают из них браслеты и другие украшения.

----------


## DIMALSD

ап

----------


## Yami-Yam

Хром №48 есть в наличии?

----------


## DIMALSD

> Хром №48 есть в наличии?


 да, есть такой

----------


## Mourso

Есть ли кубик #38?
Цена актуальна форумной?
Как можно его приобрести?

----------


## DIMALSD

up

----------


## DIMALSD

:smileflag:

----------


## Малиновая

тема еще актуальна? где и когда можно забрать? нужен серебро  :smileflag:

----------


## DIMALSD

> тема еще актуальна? где и когда можно забрать? нужен серебро


 актуално

----------


## DedicateD

Хочу приобрести серебряный где можно забрать?

----------


## lyuska_lidina

Телефон дайте, хочу приобрести

----------


## dmitryatanasov

тоже нужен номер, [email protected]

----------


## Broakelon

хочу коробочку и куб из 5мм шариков никель наберите меня 093-343-16-59

----------


## lyuska_lidina

Спасибо за неокуб. Супруг радовался как ребенок  :smileflag:

----------


## DIMALSD

актуально

----------


## bubosik

день добрый. Заинтересовало. где забирать и как?

----------


## DIMALSD

> день добрый. Заинтересовало. где забирать и как?


  Здравствуйте, извините что с запозданием, возможно уже и не актуально, не всегда получается следить за темой.
Забрать можете при встрече, место и время оговаривается по телефону.

----------


## bubosik

Актуально. Мне к новому году надо. Поэтому не спешу еще.

----------


## disko13

хочу купить позвоните на этот номер пожалуйста 0950406354

----------


## DIMALSD

актуальный прайс на неокубы находится *ЗДЕСЬ*

----------


## [email protected]

какие цвета есть в наличии?

----------


## DIMALSD

> какие цвета есть в наличии?


 серебристые, золотые, черные, хром

----------


## alexvoodoo

дайте контакт, сегодня можно купить?

----------


## bubosik

отложите мне пожалуйста серебристый с мет.боксом 5 мм. И пожалуйста в личку напишите когда и как можно забрать (бо работаю далеко от центра)

----------


## Маленький Ксю

И мне, пожалуйста, серебристый 5 мм, с мет. боксом. Могу забрать в любой день в центре (после семи вечера). Если нет серебро, то черный 5 мм. (напишите, пожалуйста, в ЛС когда и где)

----------


## Хаки

Мне тоже нужен. Контакты скиньте, пожалуйста!

----------


## DIMALSD

> Мне тоже нужен. Контакты скиньте, пожалуйста!


 Скинул

----------


## KOLOBOK77

> Мне тоже нужен. Контакты скиньте, пожалуйста!


  И мне плиз контакт скинте

----------


## Beautylike

Здравствуйте! Мне нужен неокуб Хром 216 шт № 42 и к нем металлический бокс. Куда можно подъехать? Можете оставить телефонный номер? Спасибо.

----------


## ***SPRING***

Доброго времени суток!Скиньте и нам телефончик,уж очень хочется оторвать своё чадо от компьютера!!!Спасибо.

----------


## magnifiko

мне тоже контакты скиньте!

----------


## ***SPRING***

Дима,спасибо-всё оперативно и качественно,все довольны

----------


## мими1401

Добрый день! Если есть, хочу номер 38, 5 мм. Скиньте пожалуйста контакты.

----------


## mizer2501

Здравствуйте! Скиньте пожалуйста контакты. Очень нужен неокубик.

----------


## wicka

и мне контакты! тоже нужен

----------


## DIMALSD

> и мне контакты! тоже нужен


  У вас превышен лимит, почистите личку. Оставьте мне свои контакты.

----------


## Территория

Добрый вечер,сообщите пожалуйста ваши контакты для покупки 2-х неокубов. Заранее благодарна

---------- Сообщение добавлено  16.01.2013 в 17:48 ----------




> Добрый вечер,сообщите пожалуйста ваши контакты для покупки 2-х неокубов. Заранее благодарна


 Спасибо огромное за оперативность, внимание и сами кубики. Дети в восторге. Удачи,Вам, и исполнения желаний в Новом году!

----------


## Cтерва

Здравствуйте! Хотела бы заказать у Вас неокуб: никель 5мм. Возможно ли это?? Напишите в личку, пожалуйста! )

----------


## DIMALSD

> Здравствуйте! Хотела бы заказать у Вас неокуб: никель 5мм. Возможно ли это?? Напишите в личку, пожалуйста! )


  здравствуйте, сейчас остались только черные, золотые и серебристые

----------


## Жасминк@

Телефон напишите свой! Как связаться???

----------


## IrinaVlada

А какие есть варианты на сегодняшний день?

----------


## DIMALSD

> А какие есть варианты на сегодняшний день?


 черный, серебристый, золотой. Из дополнения пока только мешочки

----------


## Iribka

хочу серебристый, скиньте тел  в личку)

----------


## kiobantik

сообщите телефон в личку.

----------


## bect

и мне в личку телефон.

----------


## sinet

И мне телефон напишите в личку, пожалуйста!

----------


## Yammie

Здраствуйте хочу приобрести неокуб , как с вами связаться ?

----------


## Коммерсант

Привет.А сколько сегодня он стоит?

----------


## DIMALSD

актуальный прайс на неокубы находится *ЗДЕСЬ*

----------


## svet04ek

Здравствуйте! Все виды неокуба в наличии? Можно Ваш телефон?

----------


## tanyusha

Хотела приобрести, но наткнулась на страшный ролик, жуть! *Не брать такую игрушку, если в доме маленькие дети!*

----------


## Инна_69

> Хотела приобрести, но наткнулась на страшный ролик, жуть! *Не брать такую игрушку, если в доме маленькие дети!*


 по мойму и так понятно ,что детям раньше 10-12 лет такие игрушки давать нельзя)
а вот взрослым действительно помощ-развивает мелкую моторику пальцев рук.
а главное-снимать стресс и успокаивать нервы)))
надо действовать с умом!

----------


## tanyusha

Это очень хорошо что понятно, но я и не думала что такое может произойти и для таких как я, выложила эту информацию! Темке Ап действительно классная штука и цена хорошая!

----------


## -=Юлия=-

кубы есть? )))

----------


## Unit312

Здравствуйте! Интересует никелевый кубик (5 мм). Есть ли в наличии? И как он взаимодействует с алюминием Alloy 6061 (велосипедная рама)??
Как и где можно было бы в общем посмотреть ассортимент/преобрести доп. шарики поштучкой в Одессе? Спасибо.

----------


## kope

Кубы еще остались?
,

----------


## lomm

как с вами связаться мой телефон 0958700810 сколько там шариков

----------


## Татианка

Есть еще неокуб? Цена?

----------

